# Triaxial Skull's Twisty Neck Bone



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello - I was checking out Triaxial Skull's web site and see that their store is closed. I see that they are (were) selling a neck bone for their Twisty Skull kits:

http://triaxialskulllabs.com/websto...ducts_id=68&osCsid=gu55hsqfkokn6nv4l07mj7die2

Does anyone know of an alternative source for these? I have several 3-axis skulls that could sure use this...


----------



## BigIron (Dec 31, 2013)

I was looking to get one of these too. I have one of their skulls that I need to mount on a Pose 'n' Stay and am looking for a non-permanent method.



Atom058 said:


> Hello - I was checking out Triaxial Skull's web site and see that their store is closed. I see that they are (were) selling a neck bone for their Twisty Skull kits:
> 
> http://triaxialskulllabs.com/websto...ducts_id=68&osCsid=gu55hsqfkokn6nv4l07mj7die2
> 
> Does anyone know of an alternative source for these? I have several 3-axis skulls that could sure use this...


----------



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

Atom058, I purchased a "Bag of Bones" from Wally World for$10 that has a neck bone in it that I plan to use. Kind of expensive for just a neck bone but there were plenty of other parts in it that I can use one other props.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mav9709 - Thanks for letting me know! I'll go check them out... Being that the neck bone on Triaxial's web site was $12 (which I would have been willing to pay), $10 at Walmart is still cheaper and you get some extra bones to boot! Never can have too many bones! (My wife might not agree, though...)


----------



## curtis_1966 (Nov 11, 2013)

I saw that also, but I decided to use a piece of 1\2" pvc pipe (since I had plenty lying around) and headed it up with a heat gun and made it look like a neck bone close enough for me since all the other stuff going on I don't think anyone will notice.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Curtis_1966 - Interesting idea. Care to share a photo?


----------



## curtis_1966 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Pic of crude neck bone*

View attachment Improvised Neck Bone.pdf


Crude and I understand, but the hotter you get it the more playable it will be. Like I stated, works for me.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice texturing and painting...

How about cutting PVC rings, heating them with heat gun, then bending them out in approximate shape of spinal sections (i.e. flaring the edges). Then stack them back on top of each other, threading the main All Thread rod up center.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

I actually ran across a link somewhere (and for the life of me, can't find it) on how to make realistic bamboo out of PVC. Essentially, you took a piece of PVC, scored it about every 6-8" or so with a box-cutter. You then put the pipe over a vertical rod so that it would spin freely. You then took a torch, heated up the scores and pressed down on the pipe as you spun it around. The scores would turn black and expand out as the PVC got soft and compressed. Looks just like the joints on a real bamboo pipe (after staining, of course). I was thinking that this method could be used to simulate vertebrae - same process, just joints closer together...


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here it is!!!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Faux-Bamboo/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## curtis_1966 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Nice work*

I'm gonna have to try that when I have time.


----------

